# Petition to bring back the old look and feel of the forum



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Anyone who feels the forum should be returned to its old layout maybe with a few minor changes (but back the php format...what it was before) but want the forum to be what it was before please sign or vote yes here, doesn't mean anything will change but maybe if enough forum memebers want it back it will happen.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There is beyond zero chance of that happening. Its one of the downfalls of being bought by new owners, things will change. I don't blame Vertical Scope for the decision, it totally makes sense within their website management paradigm.

People need to adapt or move on. /shrug


-DallanC


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

DallanC said:


> paradigm


Is that a French word?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Stop whining and deal with it. I thought you were leaving?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Cooky said:


> Is that a French word?


Well sure, its a canadian site so its appropriate -_O-

-DallanC


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I plan on leaving I just have been coming back to see if anythings went back to normal.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

May I suggest a little book called " Who Moved My Cheese". It will not only help you get through this little bump in the road but it may just help with the rest of your life !!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I plan on leaving I just have been coming back to see if anythings went back to normal.


You're going to leave because of some stupid format change? Reach down, find a handfull of sack and man up. Young kids these days.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If people are leaving just because of a forum change I would hate to see what the rest of their life is going to be like.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Well critter if your basing people's lives on an Internet forum I'd hate to see the way you think about life. And I'm simply not going to come around any more because the forum with this layout it isn't fun anymore I hate using it right now as Im writing this.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Well critter if your basing people's lives on an Internet forum I'd hate to see the way you think about life. And I'm simply not going to come around any more because the forum with this layout it isn't fun anymore I hate using it right now as Im writing this.


He looks at life like a normal person. Leaving because you can't navigate a forum is childish.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

No it's not childish, why come here when almost everywhere else has a better layout than here now? Isn't that what all organizations do is try to out compete one another for customers? If you can get something with much better quality for the same price somewhere else do you buy the lower quality item that's the same thing for the same amount or more? Or do you take your business elsewhere? I think that's how the world works, isn't it? I'm not going to waste my time with a ****ty setup and complicated layout when TinesUp, Huntaddicts,MuleyMadness, MuleyCrazy, (I rarley if ever anymore use MonsterMuleys because I've never liked and never will like or regularly use such a stupid layout that is over-complicated to function with) I don't need like options I don't need 50 links taking me to photos the trading post (classifieds and every single link showing on the sidebar without drop down lists. I don't need wider screen panels making it harder to look at and read posts. 

No my point is simple this forum was once great and I've slowly began to become less of a fan of the members here and now that the layout has changed completely and I hate it you just made all the alternative sites/forums look much more appealing to use than this one. 

It's not childish it simply business if someone is offering the same thing but at a better quality then I'm going to go there. If this forum was the only forum for Utah hunting and fishing then maybe you'd have a point but many places offer the same exact thing, and I like there layout much more, so I'll just start going there instead if I don't see the forum turn back into a layout that's appealing. It was an unnecessary change that very few people around the forum seem to support, but what do we care right, where just the reason it stays busy around here.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nope it's childish. Stomp your feet and turn blue until they turn it back to what 1 eye wants. Maybe you should take your petition to MM and have goofy sign it then you'll have 2 signatures.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Where's the "I dont care" option in the poll?

-O,-


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

*Don't like it*

I will not visit as often as I used to


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Marty.......what the **** do the poll results tell you. I am not the only one who doesn't like it and it sure seems like the majority agrees with me. And no it isn't childish like I said its simple I don't like this format and I don't plan to use it if it remains this way and I'll go elsewhere, I've stuck around the last few days to see if it will change back, but seeing as it will stay the same I will go elsewhere. Its not about stomping feet it's about leaving behind a forum that doesn't offer the same benefits as it used to. See you all later. I'll step in once in a while.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:yawn:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Marty.......what the **** do the poll results tell you. I am not the only one who doesn't like it and it sure seems like the majority agrees with me. And no it isn't childish like I said its simple I don't like this format and I don't plan to use it if it remains this way and I'll go elsewhere, I've stuck around the last few days to see if it will change back, but seeing as it will stay the same I will go elsewhere. Its not about stomping feet it's about leaving behind a forum that doesn't offer the same benefits as it used to. See you all later. I'll step in once in a while.


It tells me you're a boob.


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm sure all the Admin's and Owners had a meeting about the changes and they all said something to the effect of "We are going to catch a lot of flack for the changes, they'll be pretty upset about it". They didn't care and in the end, the powers that be did it anyway. Anytime anything changes there are people who don't deal well with it. It happens. I hope those people leave and those of us who can adapt to an every-changing world will be better off for it.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

:OX/::hurt::hurt:


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Other than the layout and having to explain my edits, I guess I'm not electronically sophisticated enough to notice much difference, but I'll sign your petition if it'll help keep you here! In any case, I'm not leaving. Somebody has to make sense! :grin:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

elkfromabove said:


> Other than the layout and having to explain my edits, I guess I'm not electronically sophisticated enough to notice much difference, but I'll sign your petition if it'll help keep you here! In any case, I'm not leaving. Somebody has to make sense! :grin:


I don't believe that you have to explain your edits but there is a box there if you want to. Other than that it will just show that they post has been edited. I do know that the person in control of the forum can set the time that you have to edit a post and if it will show if it is edited in the settings that they control. A lot of Vbullien forums will set the alert to after someone has read the post and others will set it for when a amount of time has passed, where others will do both.


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

Im having a hard time seeing what is so bad about the new format.its different


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> Other than the layout and having to explain my edits, I guess I'm not electronically sophisticated enough to notice much difference, but I'll sign your petition if it'll help keep you here! In any case, I'm not leaving. Somebody has to make sense! :grin:


You don't have to explain your edits. Tell that nosey SOB edit guy to go pound sand..........Oh, crap, that's no way for a *Moderator* to talk, sorry.

Hey, I see we can increase the indent now. How cool is that?


----------



## Admin (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey all,

What is it about this forum layout that can be improved?

Would you rather have the forum have a centered layout like this site?
http://www.yamahastarstryker.com/

Would you like to see the skin change?

I know a lot of you are getting use to VB, so let me know what you think.

Mo


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Helena said:


> Hey all,
> 
> What is it about this forum layout that can be improved?
> 
> ...


I think the center alignment on that forum looks good, but that's just me. Some just wont be happy no matter what changes are made.

I vote for pink and purple polka dots of different sizes for the skin.

*\\-\\*


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I like the centered look too. I can't think of any particular reason though.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

I could take or leave the new format, big deal, its change, all things change. Like most, I for one, will adapt and it will come to be as the _new_ norm. Another site that i frequent just experienced this nightmare provoking change thing also (duckhunter.net) and i gotta tell ya, after getting used to it, i like it better than the old. IMO, to come on here and pizz and moan, and threaten to leave such a great site from something as simple as a format change is, well -see what has already been mentioned-. Akin to one grabbing their ball and marching home from the playground because someone brought the wrong flavor of coolaide to share...

Having said that, the centered appears much more pleasing to my eye while viewing. The offset really draws my attention to the wasted space on the left. Somewhat distracting... at least its not loaded with those silly ads that are filled with ugly OVER animated pictures. "Skin" could be toned a bit with a color. Maybe tan or pale green?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Just getting familiar with this one dont change it again:closed_2:


----------



## Admin (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback! We are also working on the skin and once I get a mock up, I will let you all know!

Mo


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Last edited by Longgun; Today at 07:00 AM. Reason: i wanted to-

-_O-


----------

